# Petition For a GBAtemp Walkthrough Section



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 21, 2011)

I think it's about time we got one. I mean it would attract more people to the community and give us more ways to contribute. I hate going to gamefaqs and ign for walkthroughs.
Pros:
*It would be useful
*Attract more people
*Another contribution from Gbatemp to the internet
*Full of user walkthroughs

There needs to be a section for each platform under a layout like the tutorials and guides section (i think).


Vote Please.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 21, 2011)

I see no point in this, you can find PLENTY of walkthroughs on those sites and many others, especially places like youtube. Plus it would probably take awhile to put into the site, possibly needing more staff members then, and we have enough right now. And I don't really think it would attract much people since there's already sites that are dedicated to making walkthroughs, and they do a good enough job.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 21, 2011)

tons of other websites  do it , so i dont think  it would be any  use to be honest , and  their video walk throughs on youtube , but it would be a nice feature  but yeah , other sites have done it ,  would be pointless


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

Nah, I'd much rather just go over to Gamefaqs.  It takes all of 5 seconds.


----------



## .Chris (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope. Just find other websites, and that's easier.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 21, 2011)

gamefaqs, aside from the flash ads on the home page, are mostly text --- very very light on the browsers. this makes accessing them very easy, so i don't really get why you don't like it there. i mean, it's not like you are obliged to talk to the trolls there (who are plenty, armed tooth and nail, and hostile to everything in existence).

:/


----------

